# Mini "Bun Bag" a.k.a "Poop catcher"



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 24, 2006)

For those of you who would like to or want to take minis to nursing homes, schools, pet stores, etc. and don't want to worry about the minis messing on the floors well then this for you! Here is what you have been looking for. Its called a "Bun Bag". They work great, no messes whatsoever, they catch all the mess. Forget about carrying a bucket around following the horse to keep messes off the floor....get a Bun Bag. They work great and cleaning it out is easy. It is easy to put on and easy to take off, it is also adjustable to fit your mini. Comes in just about any size! They can even be used for driving horses. If you want to drive your horses in town for a parade or whatever and don't want any messes then a Bun Bag is perfect for you! They can be made to hook onto the harness and catch all the messes. They come in sizes from little minis to draft horses!!! Contact Diana May if you are interested and for more information in purchasing a Bun Bag, her phone # is (208) 263-3538. Her e-mail address is [email protected]

Here are some pictures of the one I got my mini when we decided to take him to nursing homes and schools. My boy was around 29" tall. The Bun Bag worked great and I was very happy with it!!!!


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW Thanks so much! I have been trying to find someone who makes these for a while now, I even posted a post on here just last week looking for one!!

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is the Web Site for ALL horse sizes.

http://www.bunbag.com/


----------

